# My new crowntail...



## snowjunkie (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's my new betta I got yesterday...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooh beautiful coloring!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh wow, he's beautiful!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

And welcome to the forum btw. =D


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pretty!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## snowjunkie (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He was happy to see me arrive home today.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

I love his color! :] I saw one that looked like him a few days ago, god it was so hard not taking him home! lol

Where'd you get him? hes sooo pretty ^^


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, where did you get him? my petstore only ever has red and blue, nothing but red and blue. i have a red, but i want something unique you know?


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## snowjunkie (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue Eternity said:


> Where'd you get him? hes sooo pretty ^^


I got him in Petco of all places. Went to Petsmart first, but the fish at Petco seemed to be looked after better.


----------



## snowjunkie (Aug 3, 2009)

rb500 said:


> yes, where did you get him? my petstore only ever has red and blue, nothing but red and blue. i have a red, but i want something unique you know?


Petco had all sorts of colors. Purple, orange, yellow, etc. Even a King Betta whatever that is.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish I had a Petco here.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Me too. Once again at least a 20 minute drive for me, lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Its a 40 minute drive for me. LOL I only get to go when my mom has to do shopping out there. :-(


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

cute


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

my petco is about 20 mins but so is petsmart, just a little less. thanks for the petco info, i'll definetly check that out next time, they seem to keep their fish better than other places i go to.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful fish! The Petco near us also has bettas in quite unique colors. Unlucky for me... because I ended up with 4 at this point  I really need to stop. I'm addicted.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're easy to get addicted to! lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

i know that this forum got me addicted before i even got my first! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had only 3 before joining this forum. Then I got seriously addicted when I saw all the pretty bettas everyone has!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

haha i know, seeing all the new ones everyday, makes me hurt


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i am planning on getting another tank and 3 more bettas. i am deeply addicted lol


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

rb500 said:


> haha i know, seeing all the new ones everyday, makes me hurt


haha lol


----------



## WickedKelpie (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still on the lookout for #7.


----------

